# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Buspiron

## Tuinkabouter

Heeft iemand ervaring met Buspiron tegen angststoornis?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Tuinkabouter,

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar ik hoop dat je reactie krijgt van iemand die het wel gebruikt...
Heb je het middel voorgeschreven gekregen en wil je nu informatie en ervaringen vergelijken om te kijken of je er wel aan moet beginnen of wil je ermee stoppen?
Ik heb wel even voor je rondgekeken;
* http://www.apotheek.nl/Medische_info...10704&rId=1732 hier staat informatie op en aan de rechterkant staan ook ervaringen over Buspiron
* http://forum.www.trosradar.nl/viewto...p?f=45&t=68582 hier staan ervaringen.
Misschien dat je er wat aan hebt? Via google kan je zoeken op _Buspiron ervaringen_ en dan krijg je meer links voor het geval er geen reactie volgt en/of je meer info wilt.
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

